# Mixers and grinders recomend



## blucmal (Jun 15, 2020)

Looking for small scale mixer and grinder. Prob be doing 10lb every 3-4 months mostly salami. Compact machines a must. Dont want big bulky things that will take up heaps room. Have seen drill mixers in a bucket here by kirby looks interesting (and his water stuffer)anyone comment on these? Chasing small grinder also. Dont want to stuff with grinder..thanks


----------



## Steve H (Jun 16, 2020)

Honestly, unless you have a physical concern with hand mixing. Then I wouldn't bother with a mixer with doing that small a batch that infrequently.
For a grinder. I would get one that can process the 10 pounds in under 5 minutes to reduce the concerns of the meat and head getting warm.
I was gifted this one:




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




This is a real beast for the cost. And will grind 10 pounds of meat in just a few minutes. And it has metal gears.
You didn't mention a stuffer. So I'm assuming you already have one?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 16, 2020)

I mix by hand . 
For a grinder , I have a 500 watt Number 12 with metal gears . Makes fast work of it . 
I cut the meat into 1 1/2 or 2 " strips . Feeds right thru . No push stick for the most part .
5 lb Lem stuffer . Looks like a typo above ? Said grinder but thinking you meant stuffer . 

Also , just a comment . It's addicting once you get the hang of it . We have trouble eating store bought after making our own . Especially breakfast and Italian . 
So don't break the bank or over spend , but don't go to cheap either . 
Good luck .


----------



## tallbm (Jun 16, 2020)

I think the guys got you covered on the grinders and the info on mixing.

I also suggest mixing by hand.  Buy some non-powder filled disposable gloves (if u can find em now) and I suggest getting 1 of these 7inch meat totes/lugs.





						Cabela's Meat Tub | Cabela's
					






					www.cabelas.com
				





Academy also sells them too for a similar price and both places are way less expensive than online vendors.

With only doing 10 pounds at a time you could put the meat cubes/slices in the back half of this tote and then feed the grinder and grind directly into the front end of tote.  Most real grinders are made where the grinding plate/spout would fit over the edge of this tote so the meat can fall right into it.

Once all ground you mix up your seasoning slurry in a blender, put on some gloves, and mix by hand.  
You could also try using a handheld mixer that has dough hooks or something like that but I hever never done this.  Hell a drill with a long enough single cake mixer or dough hook would probably work better but you would have to watch how powerful u run it haha.  

Again the meat tote is big enough for you to easily do a hand mix or use a hand mixer in it if u are only doing 10 pounds and will have plenty of room.

If u ever try to upgrade to larger amounts of sausage then I would suggest a minimum of 2 meat totes.

Also you mention u dont want to stuff with the grinder well... stuffers are not very small except the "five" pound stuffer which really only stuffs about 4 pounds a loading.

You can get a vertical 5 pound stuffer as there are a lot of options out there just ensure it has all metal gears.  Understand that if u do 10 pounds of grind then a 5 pound stuffer will need to be refilled 3 times to actually stuff 10 pounds of meat since it really only does 4 pounds at a time (4 then 4 then 2 = 10 pounds so 3 loadings).

Knowing this u may wanna start doing 12 pound batches since u gotta fill the stuffer up 3 times any ways and it is really a 4 pound capacity.  So u will end up with three loadings of 4 pounds, 4 pounds, and 4 pounds for 12 pounds total.  Same effort as doing a 10 pound batch since it is loaded 3 times as well.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## blucmal (Jun 16, 2020)

Main reason for small equipment is I will be doing lots different types salami. 2-4lb batchs. Different flavour mixs etc. 

 chopsaw
 I did actually mean stuffing with grinder seen people do it with kitchenaid type grinder. I have a horizontal stuffer. Main reason for mixer is consistent consitency..


----------



## tallbm (Jun 16, 2020)

blucmal said:


> Main reason for small equipment is I will be doing lots different types salami. 2-4lb batchs. Different flavour mixs etc.
> 
> chopsaw
> I did actually mean stuffing with grinder seen people do it with kitchenaid type grinder. I have a horizontal stuffer. Main reason for mixer is consistent consitency..



If u are doing 4 pound batches then u definitely dont need a mixer unless u have physical issues with your hands and arms and mixing.
With batches like that the process would still be to grind all the meat at once and then transfer your 4 pound batches into a large Tupperware like container so u can mix the seasoning in the batch of meat.  I personally would work in stages.

1. cut and grind all meat
2. weigh and separate each batch into its own container big enough to hand mix in seasoning
3. mix seasoning in each and set in fridge
4. stuff a batch, clean the stuffer
5. repeat step 4 for the following batches

I've tried to cut corners and and not clean up the stuffer between different sausage mixes and it just doesnt work out well.  Particles are left on the walls and get all mixed in and u cant really tell where one sausage ends and the other starts so u have like a 1 foot long link of hybrid sausage, etc. hahaha

So i at least do a quick and ugly clean up removing sausge from the stuffer and whiping it out before i add another batch.  If you have similar flavors(hot breakfast, sweet breakfast, then italian, etc.) then u dont have to clean to aggressively but if u are doing drastically different sausages then u want to clean more aggressively (going from chorizo then franks, etc.)

Im still recommending u having at least 1 meat tote though lol.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 17, 2020)

For small batches I use my Kitchenaid mixer to mix, for large batches I have a 20-25 lbs meat mixer, I use the Kitchenaid to stuff as I havent bought a vertical stuffer , like to have 1 but don't do enuff any more to justify 1 , ran out of room for storing things, wife sez bring something lose something.


----------



## blucmal (Jun 19, 2020)

How much can you mix at a time with the kitchenaid?


----------

